# 1st Lots Of Tri-Colour Babies



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think even these little bundles of joy would melt the hardest of hearts !


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just 10 days old and already very active wandering around keeping mummy on her toes lol


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Very cute! It's rather funny when they still have closed eyes and are so active! I've recently had a litter like that and now they are popcorning weanling pests.... It's been fun getting them to calm down.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

the worst thing is i just wanna get them out lol keep telling myself off and to leave them alone


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I pick mine up at that age, can't resist!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well temptation got the better of me and i had to get these little guys out for a minute or two and they are great even their colours are really good so im hoping as they grow this doesnt get lost.
As i was cleaning them all out i noticed another tri female has a bulge so i think there maybe some pitter patter of tiny feet in the coming week/s
I can't believe how addictive mice are !


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Eyes are open today


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adorable! Nice tri markings; good work!.

I scoop up whole litters in my hands. It's so sweet when babies fall to sleep in the warmth of your hands.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Any idea at what age the babies are considered safe from any mother atttacks or just isolating their babies in general as i dont want this to happen as a result of me being impatient with handling them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Give Mom a treat and she probably won't even notice you've scooped 'em up. Mine always shift right quick when I throw down a lump of kibble or a bit of dried bread. Nursing does are totally ruled by appetite. If there's no other source of bad stress, you ought to be able to scoop them up and put them back without her being bothered at all. It might be good to wait until the babies are two days old, but if I need to do something with a tank, change litter or for whatever reason, I just do it nice and quick, even if the babies are new born.

Generally if mom doesn't convert the pinkies to 'cuisine' in the first day or so, she won't do it later, almost without exception.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

moustress said:


> Generally if mom doesn't convert the pinkies to 'cuisine' in the first day or so, she won't do it later, almost without exception.


That did make me laugh !


----------

